# Durock installation in bath, what side goes out?



## smcmurrey (Apr 18, 2008)

My question is what side should go out for a bathtub using tile or a Corian tubkit? I read the installation manual 3 weeks ago then installed it this weekend and I put the rough side out. I just re-read the manual and I put it in wrong with the rough side out. Should I redo it or will the adhesive stick to the rough side as well as the smooth side? 

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

The adhesive should stick better to the rough side. You'll be fine.


----------



## smcmurrey (Apr 18, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> The adhesive should stick better to the rough side. You'll be fine.


That reassuring and was my reasoning but not what the instructions say. 

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I think the proper way is rough side out. *Durock PDF*

*Even the picture looks like rough side out.*:yes:


----------



## smcmurrey (Apr 18, 2008)

I didn't notice the picture but it does look like the rough side. For shower tile I read you use a latex adhesive mastic for the walls, I think thin-set mortar would be used for tiling a floor. This is what bothers me from page 3 of the manual. 

"Board is smooth on one side for
adhesive applications, textured
on the other for thin-set mortar​applications."

Unless someone knows otherwise I'll leave it as is and not worry about it.

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What are you using to set the corian?


----------



## smcmurrey (Apr 18, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> What are you using to set the corian?


I have not researched that yet. My wife is undecided, she has looked at Corian, Silestone, and tile. I'm just trying to prep for whatever she decides.

Thanks,
Stan.


----------



## kam62895 (Dec 10, 2010)

The rough side is out on floor application because you use thin set, the thin set is a cement base. On wall application you install the smooth side out because you are useing an adhisive and the static bond is better with smooth. Kind of like useing racing slicks for traction on the highway, but mud cleats in the mud.


----------



## DIY_ing_Guy (Nov 19, 2010)

I've always used (and read) rough side for thinset, smooth side for mastic, regardless of floor vs. wall application.

Guy


----------

